# fell after molting!! please help help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 10, 2015)

my giant Australian rain forest mantis fell after she molted. i picked her up and he is hanging on my hand. i put her up to a light so maybe she can dry faster. her back four legs are very soft and the some of the little spikes on her raptor claws are pent at the tips. she cant stand. i need help please! what do i do???

(she is now sub adult)


----------



## Sticky (Jan 10, 2015)

Just keep holding her. Make sure her legs are straightened and dont bother her little claws on her feet. They might get pulled off.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 10, 2015)

Sticky said:


> Just keep holding her. Make sure her legs are straightened and dont bother her little claws on her feet. They might get pulled off.


do you think she is going to be ok?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

Im still holding her


----------



## Sticky (Jan 11, 2015)

She will be ok, but the better her legs the better chance she has of being able to hang on her own when her last molt happens.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

will she regain strength in her legs?

she sometimes hands on twos and i move her a little bit to put her foot back.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

she still cant stand


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

yes she is getting a little stronger


----------



## Sticky (Jan 11, 2015)

How is doing?


----------



## Aryia (Jan 11, 2015)

It can take a couple days for her to regain her strength if the molt was really stressful. Make sure she stays hanging upside down (on her own accord would be better). If she can't upside down by herself, try to at least let her hang at an angle, that way her legs will harden correctly. I've let a couple females rest right-side up and even though they regained their strength after a couple days, their legs weren't hardened correctly which resulted in them not being able to walk at all.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

she still cant stand. I got a nice contraption for her to hand on. I might have to stay up just to make sure she is ok.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

Aryia said:


> It can take a couple days for her to regain her strength if the molt was really stressful. Make sure she stays hanging upside down (on her own accord would be better). If she can't upside down by herself, try to at least let her hang at an angle, that way her legs will harden correctly. I've let a couple females rest right-side up and even though they regained their strength after a couple days, their legs weren't hardened correctly which resulted in them not being able to walk at all.


I can tell she is getting stronger. she could hardly stay upside down by herself. Now she has been upside down for about an hour.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh and by the way, thank you everyone who has helped.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 11, 2015)

You are very welcome!


----------



## Bill Myers (Jan 11, 2015)

Yup, hanging upside down is the ticket to re-aligning the legs as they harden. Glad to hear she is doing better.

Cheers


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes! She made it through the night but she is still weak. She still is hanging. Oh and I hand fed her a meal worm!


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

they are always weak after molting that is normal, it might just be that, youll be sure in a few days, im glad she seems to be doing ok though!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

i mean when she is walking she cant stand up


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> i mean when she is walking she cant stand up


Yeah like her body is against the floor and she cant stand? That happens to mine after they molt too. How long has it been since she molted? a day?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> Yeah like her body is against the floor and she cant stand? That happens to mine after they molt too. How long has it been since she molted? a day?


she molted on 1/10/15 at 10:37

her body lays on the floor and her face is flat on the ground.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

ill post a pic of her


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

Wait I was about to feed her and she can stand again!! Im crying in joy!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

but her left middle leg is twisted at the bottom.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Wait I was about to feed her and she can stand again!! Im crying in joy!


Aweesome! i think it was just cause she was still fresh afTer the molt. Thats why they hang upside down after molting, they cant quite walk yet. They gotta harden and stiffen up first


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> but her left middle leg is twisted at the bottom.


A slight mismolt, is that the only leg? any other deformities?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 11, 2015)

her back right leg looks a little bent but unnoticeable. she can hang pretty well on her own.

here she is


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 11, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> her back right leg looks a little bent but unnoticeable. she can hang pretty well on her own.
> 
> here she is
> 
> ...


Oooh, yeah, shes looking quite okay, thats good  that small bend will probably even itself out.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 11, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> her back right leg looks a little bent but unnoticeable. she can hang pretty well on her own.


Never had a mantis molt yet so I couldn't help earlier. I'm glad to see she is doing fine though now.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 12, 2015)

She looks great! Good job.


----------



## agent A (Jan 12, 2015)

looks fine but i hope she will have a bigger space and stronger material for her final molt


----------



## mantisman111 (Jan 12, 2015)

Where did you get this mantis from? I'm looking for heirodula sp. currently


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 13, 2015)

agent A said:


> looks fine but i hope she will have a bigger space and stronger material for her final molt


What should i add?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 13, 2015)

mantisman111 said:


> Where did you get this mantis from? I'm looking for heirodula sp. currently


Got her from bugsincyberspace.com


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> What should i add?


netting

want me to send u a square of window screen stuff?? i have a ton of scrap pieces i can send via envelope

rolls of the stuff can be found cheap at walmart


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 14, 2015)

agent A said:


> netting
> 
> want me to send u a square of window screen stuff?? i have a ton of scrap pieces i can send via envelope
> 
> rolls of the stuff can be found cheap at walmart


If it is ok, it would be most appreciated!


----------

